
Impossible Burger debut: A non-meat patty for carnivores - tim_sw
http://www.sfchronicle.com/food/article/Impossible-Burger-debut-A-non-meat-patty-for-9967111.php#photo-11391868
======
mixedCase
Best of luck making a non-animal burger with zero net carbs and a nutritional
content worth eating. If they're aiming to replace burgers they have to reach
beyond the taste buds.

------
mojoe
I'll certainly try this -- if it catches on it could have some significant
global effects (global warming, food production, water usage, etc).

I just hope it digests smoothly. I tried "Beyond Meat" and it gave me some
pretty terrible gas. Maybe my microbiota wasn't prepped for it or something.

Looking forward to these types of food technologies being refined.

